# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Непонятные торможения

## kyrsylimm

Привет народ, помогите решить проблему: Комп сильно тормозит, при переходе по папкам (Любую папку открываю и виснет на секунд 10-15), также когда удаляю/перемещаю/копирую файлы или папки.
Через Тотал командер работает отлично, а обычным способом никак.
Когда тормозит - диспетчер задач показывает, что ОЗУ использовано не больше 50-60%, а проц вообще на 10-15% загружен
Началось после того, как отключили электричество при включенном ПК.

1. Процессор: AMD Athlon x3 445 (3.1 ГГц)
2. Материнская плата: не знаю модели
3. Память: DDR3-1333 4 Гб Apacer
4. Видеокарта: GeForce 9800GT, 1 ГБ
5. Наличие HDD - 500 ГБ
6. Блок питания: Great Wall ATX 600W
7. Установленная ОС: Лицензия Вин7
8. Вес пыли в системном блоке: чистота и порядок
9. Устройство на гарантии - нет.

Буду рад любой помощи. Спасибо

----------


## ДядяВася

Раз нормально работает Total Commander, вкл. в нем отражение скрытых файлов и посмотрите, нет ли в папках
скрытых файлов таких, как autoran.info или других подобных, в обычной папке не должно, по идее, быть скрытых файлов.
А если присутствуют всякие корзины.exe, Audio.exe, Video.exe, то это вирусы, черви.
Их можно(нужно) удалить. Проверьте машину свежим Dr.Web CureIt, только лучше полную проверку, особенно, если быстрая что-то обнаружит.
Скорей всего причина в вирусах.

----------


## M4548883

Запустите проверку дисков на ошибки (правой кнопкой по диску\свойства\проверка диска на наличие ошибок)

----------

